# Am Showline breeder - central NJ/ surrounding..



## laura_77 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I am looking to find a reputable breeder for show line GSD around the central jersey/tri state region. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

West German Showline? American Showline?


----------



## laura_77 (8 mo ago)

Fodder said:


> West German Showline? American Showline?


would prefer American showline but really like both


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Dillenbeck in Clarks Summit PA will be breeding River soon. Great temperament and kicking butt in the show ring. As of April 1, she was #1 female in the country. 





__





Hollow Hills' Steele River


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Hollow Hills' Steele River




www.pedigreedatabase.com







https://www.facebook.com/page/184445938598218/search/?q=river



Beth also has WGSL. She will have a couple of them at the USCA conformation show in Cuddleback NY in June.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

If Connecticut is not too far you should at least check out this kennel. We are on our second WGSL from this family and have a relationship for over 25 years…



Welcome


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My American showline is my heart dog Max and is solid as a rock now that he is fully mature he is one of a kind. His breeder is Jessica Torres- woodhaven German shepherds from southampton New Jersey. I can I really don’t think any other can fill his shoes. He proves himself daily on the what German shepherds are. If they can bottle his happiness and energy the world would be a better place. He makes us laugh every single day. He is not a soft dog though a bit of a hard head but i appreciate that I always enjoyed his boldness. Max’s intelligence is human like. His breeder has a police officer who is her neighbor and uses her dogs in cadaver work in the field. I never met a dog like him. I was cleaning one night actually fell asleep against the kitchen cabinet doors late one night - out of all the dogs he is the one to check on me with dozens of kisses. No health issues - my pride and joy. He would all protect us and he is not impulsive or insecure. My female Luna a wgsl from hollow hills - Beth Dillenbeck - a real sweetheart another solid minded dog a softer personality type but a real gem of a dog. Both highly recommended breeders - both dogs have strong herding instincts. Luna watches over her clan in a very motherly way. I thank her every day for being such a easy going girl.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd8DOd7ujJA/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd8Dn0eOVW6/


----------



## laura_77 (8 mo ago)

Thank you all for the information, it is much appreciated. I have contacted Beth Dillenbeck.


----------



## laura_77 (8 mo ago)

Jenny720 said:


> My American showline is my heart dog Max and is solid as a rock now that he is fully mature he is one of a kind. His breeder is Jessica Torres- woodhaven German shepherds from southampton New Jersey. I can I really don’t think any other can fill his shoes. He proves himself daily on the what German shepherds are. If they can bottle his happiness and energy the world would be a better place. He makes us laugh every single day. He is not a soft dog though a bit of a hard head but i appreciate that I always enjoyed his boldness. Max’s intelligence is human like. His breeder has a police officer who is her neighbor and uses her dogs in cadaver work in the field. I never met a dog like him. I was cleaning one night actually fell asleep against the kitchen cabinet doors late one night - out of all the dogs he is the one to check on me with dozens of kisses. No health issues - my pride and joy. He would all protect us and he is not impulsive or insecure. My female Luna a wgsl from hollow hills - Beth Dillenbeck - a real sweetheart another solid minded dog a softer personality type but a real gem of a dog. Both highly recommended breeders - both dogs have strong herding instincts. Luna watches over her clan in a very motherly way. I thank her every day for being such a easy going girl.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cd8DOd7ujJA/
> ...


Luna is a gorgeous dog! Love the pictures


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can’t wait to hear how it went that’s the one thing you never hear when people ask about breeders. Aww thank you. Luna has become much of a therapy dog to grieving clients encountered on the job. Her heart shape angel wings on her chest seemed to be very symbolic of her very sweet. They both are great in the job and it’s fun bringing them to work. They are one of a kind and a joy and present and out in this crazy world daily who take all in stride. My kids who are 17 and 19 who also take them out and I worry much less when they do. Max makes everyone in this house feel safe. They also love and clearly enjoy big family parties, gatherings which is a must for me as when having kids new people- friends always coming to the house- so stability and clear headness is a must! They live in a house with small animals a bird that flies often around the house a chihuahua who they watch over in the yard and keep the hawks and foxes away.



















My daughter giving Luna a warm bath!





I really do know most shepherd owners are obsessed with the breed as they are obsessed with us it goes hand in hand- natural effect of owning such a breed as the gsd.


----------

